# who makes redhead carbon fury arrows.



## Gamikatsu (Aug 26, 2012)

My friend absolutly loves his redhead carbon fury arrows.  However im wondering who makes them.  They say made in korea..
 Im thinking carbon express?


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 26, 2012)

I spent the day Saturday, a couple of weeks ago, at BPro for PSE, sold a couple dozen of their arrows....this year's are made by Gold Tip. Not sure about the carbon fury. How old are they?

Ok, I took a look at the BPro site....the Blackout arrows this year are Gold Tip. I see the Carbon Furys are still on the webpage. Not sure who makes them.....


----------



## savage11006 (Aug 26, 2012)

bought some when i bought my bow a few years ago and still have about 5 or 6 of them. never had any problems with them just got some gold tips last year and they shoot just as good as them.


----------



## stick_slinger (Aug 26, 2012)

I dont know who makes em but I had them for a bit when i got my first bow but didnt like em much.

CJ


----------



## Gamikatsu (Aug 26, 2012)

His are pretty old.  Two light green and one white 4 inch duravanes.   Probably 4+ years old.


----------



## stick_slinger (Aug 26, 2012)

Its been awhile since i have shot them but the fletchings on em were horrible, they wont stay straight for nothing. Been shooting blazers ever since and wont ever look back.

CJ


----------



## gahunter12 (Aug 26, 2012)

When Redhead started branding arrows they were made by Carbon Express. I worked at Bass Pro back at the old store when they first came out with them. They use to be good hunting arrows, and cheap. Now days they cost the same as Gold Tip if not more. I wouldn't buy them for the price they ask when you can get Gold Tips for the same price or Carbon Express for a little more.


----------



## Philbow (Aug 26, 2012)

Gamikatsu said:


> My friend absolutly loves his redhead carbon fury arrows.  However im wondering who makes them.  They say made in korea..
> Im thinking carbon express?



I bet Koreans make them.


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 27, 2012)

I know that the older models had a very similar nock that looked just like the bulldog nocks on the Carbon express maxima lines also had the same brush tuff weight forward stuff like maximas but the names were different and descriptions were too. But the clerks said they were made by carbon express and some where around $20 to $30 less a dozen. These were the supreme carbon furys now the blackout models those might the gold tips that prior posts talk about not sure though.


----------



## Hoyt Bow Hunter (Aug 27, 2012)

ive tried the carbon fury and didnt like them. gold tip and easton treat me just fine.


----------

